# My Old Girl ❤️



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What lovely photos--she looks so happy. She is gorgeous. I love her white face. Also, what a great name for a Golden


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> What lovely photos--she looks so happy. She is gorgeous. I love her white face. Also, what a great name for a Golden


It's hard to believe now, she is such a good girl, but for the first two + years of her life, she lived up to that name in spades! She was a very smart, active, mischievous girl! She hurled herself off my deck the same way she hurled herself everywhere


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Trouble is a beautiful senior girl!!:smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trouble*

Your Trouble is so beautiful! Love her name.

Reminds me of when we adopted our girl, her name was Bedlam and it fit her for sure. Ken said, "let's give her a name she can grow into, and we named her Smooch." Smooch was a lover!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She is beautiful. What a lovely photo.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Those dogs that give it to us when they are youngsters sure do take up a large space in our hearts as they grow older. The little sparks that turn into a beautiful flame. Love her name.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful dog, bless her. Gorgeous photos.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photos that I'm sure you will cherish. Trouble looks like a happy girl  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, such a beautiful girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I love the old gold, and we all hope ours live that long, and look and feel so great!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love the photos - and her sweet sugar face. Old gold is so special. You just love them more and more every day.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

There is something so beautiful and heartwarming about a smile on a senior golden that makes a person smile. Thank you for posting the picture of your sweet girl


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

She's beautiful! I need to get new pictures of Katie.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a treasure to have nice photos like that - she is precious, I'm so glad you are able to set aside time for just the two of you. Those memories will means a lot to you down the road I know.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

I can see why you love the pictures. Trouble looks like a real treasure.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a feeling she may have been Trouble, but you wouldn't have missed any of it for the world. You can see she has really lived, from her eyes to that smile and those teeth that have chewed a few bones in their day. I think she is gorgeous and you are very lucky.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Tahnee GR said:


> It's hard to believe now, she is such a good girl, but for the first two + years of her life, she lived up to that name in spades! She was a very smart, active, mischievous girl! She hurled herself off my deck the same way she hurled herself everywhere


Beautiful, beautiful goldie... I love this story about how she was as a little one ...and how sweet she is now... she sparkles


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Trouble is simply gorgeous! It looks like she has a great time on your walks together.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

She's beautiful! So gorgeous! I especially love that last photo.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Hopefully her Grand dog Kiwi can be as lucky to live to that age. Wishing you both many, many more memorable walks together.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of a VERY lovely girl. Love her smile and spirit! :--heart:


----------



## SassyGolden (Oct 30, 2016)

She's a very pretty girl!


----------

